# [SMPS] Fuente Conmutada de 48W para LEDs



## rednaxela (Jun 14, 2009)

Bueno amigos, necesito un par de consejos...tengo que conectar 12 del led's en paralelo (con su  
resistencia cada uno), cada led consume 0.8A ... la fuente debe de ser de 5vdc, por lo que con un  
calculo simple la fuente nos debe de proporcionar  (0.8A*12)*5V = 48W.

1. ¿Cuál será la topología que debo de utilizar para este requerimiento (48w)?

2. ¿Qué libro me recomiendan para estudiar esa topología y si es posible que los encuentre (libros)en la  
WEb y español? (bueno...si es en ingles no hay problema).

Tengo estos libros en casa :

	"Electrónica de Potencia, circuitos, dispositivos y aplicaciones", Muhammad H. Rashid."
	"Electrónica de Potencia", Daniel W. Hart.
	"Electrónica de Potencia, Teoría y aplicaciones" "José Manuel Benavent García, Antonio Abellán  
	García,Emilio Figueres Amoros.

3. ¿Alguno de esos me sirven para entender esa topología que ud me sugirieron?

Soy estudiante de electrónica y vi Electrónica de potencia, pero en ninguno momento se enfoco en  
fuentes conmutadas lo que vi fue :

				-Rectificadores 
				-Convertidores AC-DC
				-Convertidores AC-AC
				-Pulsadores DC :  -reductores, elevadores...
				-Control de motores DC.

eso fue a grandes rasgos.
4. ¿Estos temas me sirven para entender lo de las fuentes conmutadas (me imagino  
que lo del los pulsadores DC) y en mi caso específico lo de mi fuente?

Muchas gracias.
(Esos led's son de potencia no son de los "pequeños" )


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 14, 2009)

1. TM SEPIC, TM Flyback.
2. Estos libros
Si pones los LEDs en serie es mucho mas eficiente que ponerlos en paralelo.
Podes sacarle un punto medio a una fuente de dicroica de 60W, rectificar con 2 (1 doble) Schottky y filtrar.
Edit:
1. CCM Flyback. Fue lo primero que puse, porque era lo mas parecido a tu requerimiento que encontré en el foro, pero después me di cuenta que era CCM.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 15, 2009)

ok, gracias la verdad no me sirven en serie porque necesito controlar cada led por PWM, pero eso es otra cosa que no viene al caso...y entonces ninguno de los libros que yo tengo me sirven para este proyecto?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 15, 2009)

3. Todo suma, leelos aunque sea al vuelo. (lease: no se)
4. Pulsadores DC, pinta a Buck, Boost, es un buen inicio. (lease: no tengo ni idea)


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 15, 2009)

jajaja ok, cualquier cosa vuelvo por acá


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 18, 2009)

Volví pero con buenas y malas noticas, lo bueno es q me pude descargar la mayoría de los libros que recomendo Juan Romero, y estan buenísimos para lo del diseño.

Ahora lo malo (desde el punto de vista de la matématica eso pienso ) es que la mayoría de las fórmulas de éstos libros no están  sustentadas con un análsis de ecuaciones diferenciales digamos que "se las sacan de la manga" jaja yo se, que lo que yo digo no es  práctico a la hora de hacer la fuente porque uno no se va a poner a integrar o derivar siempre que haga una fuente para obtener siempre las mismas ecuaciones generales que describen el comportamiento del circuito.

Bueno yo se que aquí hay gente que estara de acuerdo con esto que digo como lo hay gente que no, lo que necesito es un libro que me sustente estas fórmulas es decir que halla un análisis con ecuaciones diferenciales (ya creo que me entendieron con toda esta carreta), un análisis de las diferentes topologías para luego como ya se de donde salen esas fórmulas paso a los libros que recomendo Juan Romero y seguir con el diseño solo aplicando las fórmulas generales.

Espero comentarios Gracias (y referencias de libros claro).


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 18, 2009)

En realidad no importa la complejidad de la fórmula, lo haces una vez en una planilla de Excel, Matcad, Mathematica, o el que mas te guste o mas bronca le tengas; las susesivas veces que lo usas solo cambias los valores iniciales.
Las fórmulas que, en definitiva, terminas usando a la hora del diseño son las del datasheet del integrado que se encarga del PWM.

Ojo con abreviar "que" tipo SMS que te va a moderar ElectroBot automáticamente.
Si no respondo a tu pregunta, espera un tiempo que alguien lo va a hacer. ¿Sos mujer?


----------



## ls2k (Jun 18, 2009)

hace algun tiempecillo, empece con un proyecto parecido, lo que hice fue:

- tomar 220v de la red
- filtrarlos con transformadores de entrada (de esos de autoinduccion que inducen la fase con el neutro)
- un condensador tipo x (de esos cuadraditos amarillitos) de 2x0.01uF, uno a cada lado del trafito ese
- mandar un condensador de esos celestitos bien bonitos a masa(chasis), uno para la fase y el otro para el neutro, luego del condensador x
- rectificar los 220v en onda completa (quedan mas o menos en 310vdc creo
- filtrar los 310vdc con dos condensadores de 330uFx400v
- fabricar un oscilador con dos transistores xxx13007, oscilando a 33khz, conectar una de sus salidas al bobinado primario del shupper y el otro lado con una resistencia de igual o mayor valor ohmico que dicho bobinado (resistencia y bobinado, conectados a +310vdc...
 algo asi

edit: los condensadores del oscilador son de 4.7ufx400v y las cuatro resistencias son iguales


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2009)

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> y el otro lado con una resistencia de igual o mayor valor ohmico que dicho bobinado


¿Y porque no otro bobinado primario igual? De hecho tienen un punto central en común.
Dudo que funcione, si no reseteas el núcleo, satura.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 19, 2009)

no no, yo soy hombre, por otro lado ... claro se utilizan las fórmulas generales, como dices del IC del PWM u otras formas que hay para abordar el diseño de fuentes SMPS, pero me gustaría conocer de donde salen esas fórmulas, no solo es coger las fórmulas y utilizarlas, hay que saber su origen, porque es hay donde esta toda la ingenieria...eso pienso, ok gracias por todo.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 19, 2009)

Les cuento,  pues me lance  de una con  el libro, pero ya quede en Stop  , porque no tengo nada de experiencia en el diseño de un transformador, Me estoy guiando con el libro Power Supply Cookbook Marty Brown ,que recomendó Juan Romero y que se puede descargar… bueno yo adjunte un documento de Word;  en cada  paso del diseño indico de que sección del libro  fue que tome las ecuaciones y todo esto lo estoy haciendo por medio de  una guía del ejemplo de la sección  3.15.3  donde hacen  todos los pasos para  una fuente de 65w.

Mi problema es que me quede estancado con lo del transformador, la verdad no tengo mucho tiempo para hacerlo y lo peor es que nunca he realizado uno!  y solo necesito las características de él para mandarlo hacer como lo son el #vueltas en el Primario/secundario, calibre del  alambre,Material  .. . ud sabrán mas que yo de este tema.

Necesito una mano  si me pueden colaborar con esto del  las características del  transformador, y así yo  poder continuar haciendo la fuente.

Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2009)

Seguí el hilo que ya te pasé pasas por acá y seguis por acá; con eso ya vas a saber que buscar.


----------



## rednaxela (Jun 30, 2009)

Otra vez por acá, tengo una duda que ya llevo varios días tratando de solucionar pero no he podido,  como dije en otro post esta fuente es de 5v de salida, está trabajando a 100khz con ciclo útil del 50%, hasta ahora estoy empezando con la fuente la tengo en lazo abierto, La pregunta va después de comentarles:

En la simulación (esta adjunto), en la primera gráfica tengo como carga en la salida una resistencia de 0.6Ω, claro! estoy forzando a la fuente para que funcione y efectivamente si funciona tiene un pequeño voltaje rizo  muy pequeño pero aproximadamente el voltaje de salida es 5vdc. (y tiene que proporcionar 8.33Adc que si lo hace pero yo no adjunte  la simulación)  ósea que si funciona bien.

En la segunda gráfica,  yo cambie la resistencia de carga a un valor de 1kΩ, ahora no estoy forzando a la fuente y tan solo la carga pide 5mA pero… ya no funciona; como se puede ve en la  segunda gráfica, el voltaje empieza a crecer exponencialmente en la carga (y quien sabe en qué momento termine), pero… ¿porque pasa esto?, si ahora no estoy forzando a la fuente.

En resumen la simulación me muestra que si  le exijo a la fuente corriente, ella (la fuente) funciona bien, ahora si a la fuente no le exijo corriente entonces ella funciona mal… porque ¿?

Gracias, espero me saquen de esta duda.

PD:

Algunas cosas acerca del circuito para que no se pregunten el porqué yo puse esas cosas hay.

Para alimentar el circuito estoy utilizando la fuente DC “V3”, no la fuente AC “v1” (para que mi PC no se demore simulando los efectos de la rectificación de onda completa…).

Las resistencias RL1, RL2, son despreciables (un valor de 1 picoΩ) las puse porque son necesarias solo en la simulación, pero en si son despreciables.

El PWM es “V2” con periodo 20us -- > 100kHz.   Ancho de pulso  5us,  ciclo útil   0.5.
El transistor es el interruptor “S1 “.

La resistencia de 10MΩ solo es para separar las tierras, necesario en la simulación.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 1, 2009)

si funciona yo loo probe con un  transformador de una fuente conmutada de pc no utilice el punto medio del primario,  pero lo intentare como tu dices creo que asi alomejor no chilla tanto


----------



## rednaxela (Dic 20, 2009)

Verdad que deje este tema abierto y no lo finalice, ya que estoy en vacaciones me puse con juicio a terminar esta fuente que me a sacado canas, pero por culpa mia por hacer pruebas en protoboard ya despues probe con montajes en circuitos impresos y mejoro bastante los errores, pero con unos cambios ya que el proyecto lo requirió: 28w-10V (2.8A) y como siempre me resultaron algunas preguntas:

-Haciendo pruebas cuando se le pide 3A el voltaje se cae a 9.83V (29.49W) no me parece tan mal, que opinan ustedes? (las pruebas las hice con 2 bombillos de carro).

-Otra cuestión, cuando entrega la máxima potencia (29.49W) empieza a escucharse un sonido de alta frecuencia y el disipador del mosfet se calienta bastante(no a reventar ajaja pero si se calienta mucho), cosa que no sucede cuando entrega 18W el disipador tiene temperatura "baja-media".

-Con el osciloscopio verifique cuando la fuente proporciona 18W el VDS(voltaje drain-source) se puede ver con claridad pero cuando se trabaja a 29.49W se distorsiona no puedo ver con claridad la señal, supongo como no tengo un circuito EMI en la fuente, mi osciloscopio(que es un poco viejito) se esta afectando por este ruido y en consecuencia la imagen que me muestra no es fiel.

Estas serían las dudas que tengo ya que no se si esos sucesos son normales, he dejado funcionando la fuente durante 15 minutos y todo parece normal, ahora mas tarde adjunto unas fotos de la fuente por ahora subo el plano de la fuente y espero que opinan sobre mis preguntas 

-Flyaback CDM 28W-10V
-Fs = 100khz
-Fl = 60hz, (120Vac)
-NO le he diseñado el circuito EMI

PD: Se que el transformador es muy grande para este diseño pero fue el más pequeño con entre-hierro que conseguí.
PD2: 
La mayor parte de los cálculos del la fuente los hice con ayuda de:
- Libro "Switching Power Supply Design 2009 - PRESSMAN"
Para la parte del feedback utilice:
- Application Note AN-32 Power Integrations
Y para el circuito de control me base en:
- Application Note 9015 Fairchild
- Application Note "UC3842 PROVIDES LOW-COST CURRENT-MODE CONTROL" SGS-THOMSON
... y por supuesto también me base en www.forosdeelectronica.com 

Bueno aquí estan las fotos:


----------



## anderson20 (Dic 23, 2009)

No te parece que R2(27k) tiene un valor muy bajo para disparar el IC?


----------



## rednaxela (Dic 23, 2009)

anderson20 dijo:


> No te parece que R2(27k) tiene un valor muy bajo para disparar el IC?


Si, eso se lo corregi hoy mismo, y funciona con una de 160k ahora. también estuve probando y ahora la fuente me puede suministrar 3.3A a 9.8 voltios, no se porque eso si el transistor se calienta bastante.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 24, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Podes sacarle un punto medio a una fuente de dicroica de 60W, rectificar con 2 (1 doble) Schottky y filtrar.



Me atrevo a corregirte: Se pueden usar diodos comunes, esas fuentes suelen trabajar a 15/20KHz, no hay necesidad de utilizar un Schottky 
Medí varias con el osciloscopio y en la práctica funcionan perfecto con los 1N4007.

También para regular el brillo, se puede hacer un "dimmer" con un triac a la entrada, usando una fuente de dicróica "dimmerizable" (la mayoría lo son hoy en día).

Me parece una opción muy viable, en Argentina una de 60W se consigue por $12 aproximadamente.



Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 24, 2009)

Subi una foto del osciloscopio con la forma de onda.
Al final no saqué el punto medio y rectifique con 4 Schottky (3 dobles). De esa forma considero la fuente como una "caja negra".
Esa frecuencia debería ser audible, escucho el chillido de la TV, debería escuchar esta.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 26, 2009)

No tengo cámara, pero si no me acuerdo mal tiene un puerto USB el osciloscopio asique podría sacar una imagen por ahí.

Sí, es audible esa frecuencia (lamentablemente). Probé al voleo, con un filtrado "así nomás" y es imposible usarlas para audio en esas condiciones 

Hay varias que tienen un trafito toroidal muy fácil de modificar, ya sea para sacarles punto medio o para rebobinarles el secundario por completo (tienen como 0.5v por vuelta las que ví, si no recuerdo mal).

Dejame que encuentre alguna y te subo la imagen, porque la ultima que tenía a mano probando los límites de corriente la maté (duró como 2 minutos con 6A de carga hasta que reventó).
También quiero ver las formas de onda y frecuencias con el osciloscipio usando un dimmer.



Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

Interesante el tema, yo estoy tratando de hacer una fuente buck para alimentar un led de 5W a partir de 11V-14V (para el auto).. mi idea no es tener una tension constante y usar una resistencia.. quiero que sea una fuente de corriente constante (tipo lm317), alguien me da una pista como hacerlo?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2009)

Estamos de acuerdo en que la tension no importa... pero la disipación SI  ademas el tamaño no se compara  Mirá esta es una fuente para un led de 5W:


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez dos de estos te pueden servir.
http://www.maxim-ic.com/cookbook/powersupply/pdfs/CB16.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2009)

Hasta ahora la mejor solución que se me ocurre es hacer una fuente Buck con un TL494 con una tensión muy cercana a la del led y un resistencia de 1 Ohm o menos... que opinan? alguien tiene alguna solución mas sencilla?


----------



## rednaxela (Dic 28, 2009)

Según STMicroelectronics esta sería la forma recomendable de hacer el tipo de fuentes para led's ("DC/DC converter"), por otro lado opinio que si hacemos una fuentes lineal no tendría gracia, ya que el LM317 como dijo fernandoae actua como una resistencia (disipando constantemente potencia que se podria aprovechar en el led).

En resumen si lo alimentamos con una fuente switching sería lo mejor; buena eficiencia de la fuente y buena eficiencia del led. Pero si lo alimentamos con una fuente convencional,  baja eficiencia de la fuente  y buena eficiencia del led ,con lo que no hacemos nada.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 28, 2009)

Para ser mas exactos 28% de eficiencia usando el lm317 
Lo que habria que ver es como hacer una fuente de Icte conmutada. Por lo que estuve estudiando del tema se podria hacer con el TL494... aunque me falta saber como limitar la corriente utilizando los comparadores, segun lei... usando ese metodo la corriente oscila dentro de ciertos margenes...

Gracias por los aportes y sugerencias


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 29, 2009)

Parece que esta vez me equivoqué, perdón por tratar de refutar  

Justo _bol***ando_ por mercadolibre, ví un tipo (mirá si habrá casualidades en el mundo  ) que vendía unos integraditos LM3404 que son presisamente, drivers buck para leds de alta potencia. Llegan hasta 1A, pero buscando un poquito más, apareció el LM3406 que soporta hasta 1.5A. Me bajé la hoja de datos y parece muy simple de utilizar: 
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3406.pdf

Además parece que tiene carcarterísticas bastante interesantes.



Saludos!


----------



## jreyes (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola !

Acá les dejo una solución usando el integrado 555 en modo astable. La salida de éste es llevada hasta un driver discreto que termina comandando un mosfet canal_p.

La simulación está hecha con LTspiceIV. Según el simulador la eficiencia debería rondar el 85%. Nótese que la carga del circuito es una fuente de corriente constante fijada en 5A.

Dejo unas imágenes:

http://img191.imageshack.us/i/reductor555.png/

La salida:

http://img191.imageshack.us/i/reductor555salida.png/


Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 29, 2009)

Se podria usar con algunas modificaciones.. el problema viene al cambiar la tension de alimentación...


----------



## jreyes (Dic 30, 2009)

Para la fuente que puse más arriba, basta con cambiar el valor de "RA" para variar el valor del ciclo de trabajo; con ello el circuito deberìa adaptarse a distintos valores de voltaje de alimentación (siempre que no supere el voltaje que admite el 555).

Saludos !!!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 30, 2009)

Acá dejo el Link de Mercadolibre: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-72361987-driver-national-lm3404hv-leds-vin-6-a-75v-ioutmax-1a-_JM_



Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 30, 2009)

jreyes dijo:


> Para la fuente que puse más arriba, basta con cambiar el valor de "RA" para variar el valor del ciclo de trabajo; con ello el circuito deberìa adaptarse a distintos valores de voltaje de alimentación (siempre que no supere el voltaje que admite el 555).
> 
> Saludos !!!


SI, pero en un auto la tension varia, habria que implementar una realimentacion para mantener la salida constante... estoy pensando en usar la pata de control


----------



## jreyes (Dic 30, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> SI, pero en un auto la tension varia, habria que implementar una realimentacion para mantener la salida constante... estoy pensando en usar la pata de control


Por supuesto. En el monito de arriba no está incluida ninguna realimentación por un asunto de espacio (además lo único que se pretendía mostrar era el 555 como reloj del convertidor).

También está la posibilidad de usar un TL494 como generador de pulsos; aunque es un poco más caro que el ne555.


Saludos !!


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 11, 2010)

Bueno, aquí tengo una nueva versión de la fuente que había posteado más arriba (flyback CDM 28W), ahora con más cambios ,ya  que necesito alimentar 3 ramas de led's así: 3 rojos (6.5v), 3 verdes (10v) y 3 azules (10v).

Realice otro impreso( ...bueno lo mande hacer ) y mejoró notoriamente la regulación, a máxima carga el voltaje de salida disminuyo en 70mv como máximo en ambas salidas. Aquí esta el plano ... el filtro EMI lo saque de una fuente de PC, y este si es el diseño definitivo.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 11, 2010)

Una consulta, sin ánimo de ofender: No crees que sería más fácil (desde un punto de vista práctico) haber tomado una fuente de cargador de batería para notebook (entre 16 y 19 V dc), y modificarla para ajustar la salida a la tensión que necesitas?


Adiosín...!


----------



## rednaxela (Ene 12, 2010)

La verdad, no se, porque no conosco que topología tiene esos cargadores, pero suponiendo que fuera flyback, habría que cambiar el bobinado del transformador para que me suministrara los 10Vdc a un ciclo útil adecuado porque se puede dejar así como esta en consecuencia el ciclo util va a ser mínimo para la regulación eso no es problema el problema es que si algo pasa y el ciclo útil aumenta habría peligro de que la corriente aumente demasido .... , tambien habría que cambiar la parte de realimentación y no se que tantas cosas mas hubiera que cambiar ... en fin eso creo., pero si todo fuese mas fácil claro sería mas practico.


----------

